# Lampstand



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

A while back I came across the New Yankee Workshop on PBS and was quite taken with the episode on Martha Washington's Lampstand so I sent for the plans.
So here is my first serious try at turning.
The tabletop is done with a combination of lathe and router
Mo


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

OK Mo.. You're holding out on us.. Where is it?
Hey, I know.. It's invisible..


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

AxlMyk said:


> OK Mo.. You're holding out on us.. Where is it?
> Hey, I know.. It's invisible..



I agree... I can't see it either...

I wonder what his secret is...


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Maurice,

Great lamp! I don't know what Mike and Joe's problem is.... maybe you have to be a turner to see it


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Bob you mean Joe and Mike can't see Maurice's lamp????   That a shame cause it is beautiful.   I guess you are right only turners can see it.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

I see that the grain is very unique... and finished superbly! :sold:

Very nice!

Am looking forward to seeing your next lamp. :


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

Sorry guys, I couldn't get them to upload.
I'll try again.
It did give you all a chance to have some fun though, I enjoyed that.
Mo.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Maurice said:


> Sorry guys, I couldn't get them to upload.
> I'll try again.
> It did give you all a chance to have some fun though, I enjoyed that.
> Mo.


Maurice did you resize them first? There is a good tuturial in the help section on loading photos. 

Corey


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Maurice said:


> Sorry guys, I couldn't get them to upload.
> I'll try again.
> It did give you all a chance to have some fun though, I enjoyed that.
> Mo.


Mo, if you just give up on it, email them to me and I will get them on here...
(PM me & let me know they're coming... or I may delete them, for Security purposes)

Do you have a link to them (on another site)?

... but, it still looks GREAT to me... Nice job!


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

I have reduced the file size so here's another try.
Mo.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Maurice said:


> I have reduced the file size so here's another try.
> Mo.


Very NICE Lamp Stand...

... but, I think you got it a tad too small now...   ...

640 x 480 is a good size... to shoot for...

Thank you!!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mo.

Very nice job  
I did play with your picture just a bit so I could see the details, hope thats OK..

1st .snapshot on the left ▼
upload size= 75px x 100px ,at 1.51kb size ,to help in uploading time.
view size when you click on the picture= 518px x 691px at 13.67kb size


==================


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks BOBJ I appreciate your help.
I have some bowls (pots) that I made last week.
Maybe I'll do better with them.
Mo.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Excellent work Maurice. That's a beautiful table!

Corey


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Mo,

Resolution would have been better if you had done it from your end from the original Large pic.

Bob just enlarged a small pic... losing resolution in the process...

The 640 x 480 would've been better.

... end of subject... Thank you for trying...

*It's STILL a beautiful table... *


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You'er Welcome Mo.

Give this free program below a try out, It's Free and it will let you resize the jpg files and compress them down so they upload quick and you can email them to your mates easy because they are compressed down...many,many neat tools in the IrfanView program, also check out the plugin's you may want to get them also...they are FREE also...

http://www.irfanview.com/


===================


Maurice said:


> Thanks BOBJ I appreciate your help.
> I have some bowls (pots) that I made last week.
> Maybe I'll do better with them.
> Mo.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Maurice that is some table. What kind of wood and finish did you use to get the rich red color. Really nice work.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Maurice, are you prepared to swear on a stack of bibles that such a beautiful piece of craftsmanship was you're FIRST serious attempt at turning? Do you have any photos. during it's making (not to prove you made it, but to show US out here how to go about it)


----------



## Doyle (Mar 20, 2007)

Mo, Doyle here.
Fantastic job on the Lampstand. 
What did you use for the finish?
Take care
Doyle


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

Glenmore said:


> Maurice that is some table. What kind of wood and finish did you use to get the rich red color. Really nice work.


 Hi Glenmore:
I made the table from plans that I got from the New Yankee workshop but Norm Abrams made his out of cherry. Since this was the first seroius attempt at turning I wasn't about to mess up some very expensive wood so I used poplar. I have the video from NYW so I followed Norm's technique as best I could. I'm as surprised as anyone that it turned out as well (G) I finished it by sanding as smoothe as I could get it then sealed the grain with Benjamin Moore wood grain filler then used Benjamin Moore's penetrating cherry wood stain followed by 3 coats of clear semi gloss polyurethane.
Thanks to all for the compliments.
Mo.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

I thought that looked familiar!!

Yes, the NYW did it... Good Show..


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Very nice Mo. If this was your first try, just imagine what you will do when you really become proficient.


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

New picture resized


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Maurice said:


> New picture resized


Hey Mo,

Now THAT is a more beautiful table than you made last time!  

That is really *C O O L !!*

Does the top tilt over on that model... or stay fixed?

Seemed like I saw Norm make one like that that tilted over and went against the wall.

Thank you!!


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

Yes, that is the one that Norm made and it does tilt over.
I wasn't too pleased with that pic so I didn't send it.
But my wife was very pleased with it so I'm home free!
Mo


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

You did a *GREAT *job on it!

Thank you for posting the better pic...


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Mo,

You have done a most excellent job on that project and are to be commended on your work especially such a complex piece and the first serious one on the lathe.

I want to ask you which lathe you have as I am going to sell mine and get one just like yours since it does such good work right from the start line


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Bob:
My lathe is a Craftex. I got it from Busy Bee Tools. I don't know if they have stores in the States. It's a great lathe but the only thing I don't like about it is that it's made in China. It works really great.
Mo.


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Harry:
Yep, stack the bibles as high as you like!
I am quite accustomed to doing fine detail work, (I'm a retired dentist) so it comes easy and I just took to it. I have the New Yankee dvd and watched it over and over dozens of times. I also got a book called "Wood Turning" a foundation course by Keith Rowley which was a great help.
I have had some pieces of a pear tree that grew in the backyard of the house I lived in 40 years ago and a piece of black walnut from about the same time.
So I dug them out last week and made some what I call pots. I also have some birch from the tree that grows on my front lawn.
Mo.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Excellent Mo, those are nice pieces and along with pens those are the kind of little items I like to turn on my mini late.

Corey


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"(I'm a retired dentist) "

I suspect that forty or more years practice with a precision "Dremmel" may have more than a little bearing on you're woodworking results. I, and I'm sure most viewers would love to see photo-shoots of you're future projects. Superb work.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Maurice said:


> Hi Glenmore:
> I made the table from plans that I got from the New Yankee workshop but Norm Abrams made his out of cherry. Since this was the first seroius attempt at turning I wasn't about to mess up some very expensive wood so I used poplar. I have the video from NYW so I followed Norm's technique as best I could. I'm as surprised as anyone that it turned out as well (G) I finished it by sanding as smoothe as I could get it then sealed the grain with Benjamin Moore wood grain filler then used Benjamin Moore's penetrating cherry wood stain followed by 3 coats of clear semi gloss polyurethane.
> Thanks to all for the compliments.
> Mo.


Wow I'll have to see if I could get some of Benjamin penetrating stain. Just never saw that rich of a finish and such deep color. Excellent finishing job you did Maurice.


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

I'm blushing.....so many compliments.
Many thanks.
Mo.


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

harrysin said:


> "(I'm a retired dentist) "
> 
> I suspect that forty or more years practice with a precision "Dremmel" may have more than a little bearing on you're woodworking results. I, and I'm sure most viewers would love to see photo-shoots of you're future projects. Superb work.


I had a birthday on Thursday and the whole family (almost) and the folks threw a big bash for me Sunday afternoon.
Thought you might like a peek at my cake (G)


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

That looks YUMMY, Mo.

Hope you had a nice one...


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I suspect that a joker in the family turned the "60" upside down. I's obvious that no one at age 90 could have produced such a table.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Happy belate Birthday Mo!

Corey


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

Well Harry, You are going to have to get that stack of Bibles out again!
If you check the wicks on the candles you'll see that they are right side up.
God has been very good to me and I am very thankful. I also have a wonderful patient wife who tolerates all of my adventurous foibles....and the sawdust!
I just wish I had started this earlie.
Mo


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

A million thanks, and now I have a pile of new friends on the "Forum"
The little pot with the finial on it is now on its way to Vancouver with my son who came home for my "day". It is special to him because it's made from a piece of the pear tree that he used to climb when he was a little kid.
Mo


----------

